# Looking for RP friends



## Kairos (Jan 23, 2020)

looking for an RP Partner to talk with, I am into a lot and would love to meet more people.

Link to my F list: F-list - Warning

Discord: Kairos Zoadka #1920
Telegram: Kairos_Zoadka


----------



## Kairos (Jan 25, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Itamiko (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm interested! Are you only looking for NSFW though?


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm looking to have meaningful interactions with other furries yet this has proven to be quite difficult. Knowing that someone is into a lot though is a good indicator for an open mind which I value a lot.

My Telegram is: Lefty_Lusitanos


----------

